# Modifiers AA, AB, Qx, AZ, QK, etc.



## Happen2r@yahoo.com (Jan 8, 2015)

Where in the CPT code book do I find these modifiers?  Or are they somewhere else, please?


----------



## BenCrocker (Jan 8, 2015)

HCPCS Appendix 2 in my 2014 book.


----------

